# 180g Geophagus planted tank UPDATE



## paradise (Jan 13, 2006)

Took some pics last night, here is a new tank photo and more.

I redid the setup a bit , even if it looks almost the same. I built an aquasoil mound in the middle behind the rocks, and covered it with some sand, then planted the crypts on the inside edge in a half circle. Then the wood with needle-leaf java fern behind it, and anubias all around the outer circle attached to rocks by stainless steel wire. The wood are two HUGE manzanita branches, turned up. It's hard to see, but they are coming out about a foot out of the tank on top.


----------



## deepdiver (May 30, 2006)

That's a !WOW! tank Those are beautiful fish


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

Awesome tank and a great way of keeping these sand-sifters with plants. How many species have you got in there? (Not counting the cories!)


----------



## paradise (Jan 13, 2006)

Ed, thanks. There are quite a bit of fish in that tank. I do photography so I get one-ofs all the time, and many of them make it into the tank. I wont name those, just the fish I actually got FOR the tank.

- 2x Adult Geophagus Altifrons both male
- 4x Juvi Geophagus Altifrons/Tapajos II (not sure, some of each, I think) 2male 2 female
- 5x Gymnogeophagus meridionalis (the gold ones) 2 males 3 females
- 2x Santoperca Daemon, 1male 1 female
- 1x Santoperca Jurupari, unknown sex
- 1x unknown Geo, female. Had the male but got rid of him, was a PITA.
- 10 or so Adult Columbian Tetras
- 15 or so various Corydoras
- 5-6 Dianema catfish, some of each of Urostriatum and Longibarbis
- 2 SAEs


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks Paradise. I especially love the Gymnos. Will definitely have to keep an eye out for them. Are they a particular locality of meridionalis? I've never seen any photos of them looking so gold! Lovely!


----------



## paradise (Jan 13, 2006)

According to my friend, who knows about these more, the WC parents were originally collected by Stun Sung et. al. from Urauay.


----------



## sebas (Dec 5, 2004)

hi to all, the name of the country is Uruguay, more exactly Oriental Republic of Uruguay
in my country are many varieties of Group: "rhabdotus", here you can see most of them, 
http://www.aqvaterra.com/cichlids_rhabdotus2.php?idioma=EN


----------



## paradise (Jan 13, 2006)

Sebas, sorry about the misspell, I copied that line from the other guy's post to me and did not even check if it was right. That is awful.


----------



## styderman (Jul 1, 2007)

people from all over the world post on this thing, huh?


----------



## sebas (Dec 5, 2004)

Do not worry for that, Uruguay is not a well-known country.
That is not awful, i just simply want to explain


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

This is a beautiful tank with some fabulous fish that aren't often seen in a planted setup. One of the things that has always made me hesitate to keep large fish is that they're usually seen in rather bare aquariums. This is so much nicer. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Very refreshing and beautiful. It most be really stunning in the flesh being that it's a 180g. So the sand sifters can't get to the AS? Can they move the rocks etc. I'll be watching this for long term results.


----------



## almostaskater62 (Apr 28, 2007)

that is an amazingly nice tank. those fish are amazing...i want them haha


----------



## paradise (Jan 13, 2006)

houseofcards said:


> Very refreshing and beautiful. It most be really stunning in the flesh being that it's a 180g. So the sand sifters can't get to the AS? Can they move the rocks etc. I'll be watching this for long term results.


Yeah, photography can't really describe how it looks IRL. It's been running for close to 2 years, it's not a new setup. Aquasoil is new to it, and in the week that I have had it, I have come to realize my mistake. I did not have much left of the reg. size AS, so I used my bag of the fine stuff, and now I have black dust all over the nice white sand. Dont know who is moving it as the Geos are too big to get into the rocky area, must be the smaller ones and/or the catfish.


----------



## trustbran (Jun 21, 2006)

beeeuutiful tank!!


----------



## UG Dude! (Apr 12, 2007)

Amazing tank... Really nice...


----------



## Anti-Pjerrot (Mar 12, 2006)

Any updates on this stunning tank ?


----------



## JACK SOBRAL (Dec 7, 2007)

Hello 
Interestingly this tank, much like the arrangement and the layout in general, however, these fish are well known in Brazil by the beauty, intelligence and mess ... You will have great difficulty in maintaining the layout when demarcation of territory and nests ... 


Hugs
JACK


----------

